# Betta not eating.



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've just got my betta last sunday, and kept him in a 1.5gal tank until a few days ago, where I moved him into a 5.5 gallon tank. I am new to bettas altogether, so I know somewhere I should have done something differently.

Anyways, I have gave him a little bit of food, but he never seems to eat it. It is just floating around. I'm going to do a 100% change tommorow to clean the tank. He seems fine, bjt he just doesn't eat.

Also I think from the stress of moving him twice in a week has caused his fins to start to rot. They were nice and blue when I got him, and the top fin stayed up. Now his fins just droop down, and are starting to get red tips. There is one fin that looks like it is split. I know this isn't good, so how do I help him?

I've tried a mirror to get him to flair his fins, but he doesn't.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Was he eating while in his old tank?
Also could you post a picture of him so we can see his fins?
Fin rot is not caused by stress; it is caused by poor water conditions.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

He never ate in the small tank. I went an exta 2 days from when I was suppose to change the water, as I was going ti put him in the big tank.

I'm on my phone so I can't upload a picture but I could email it to someone.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tn102 said:


> He never ate in the small tank. I went an exta 2 days from when I was suppose to change the water, as I was going ti put him in the big tank.
> 
> I'm on my phone so I can't upload a picture but I could email it to someone.


When bettas first come home, they will often not eat. It's scary for the owner but I've heard of bettas not eating for up to two weeks! 
What type of food are you feeding him- flakes or pellets and what brand?

Okay you can email it to me I will private message you my email address.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've tried flakes for a few days and pellets. Both are Tetra brand. The flakes were recommended by the store I got him from


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tn102 said:


> I've tried flakes for a few days and pellets. Both are Tetra brand. The flakes were recommended by the store I got him from


Okay. Tetra is not a healthy brand but if thats what he ate before, thats a good start.
Try soaking the pellets in some garlic juice. This will enhance the taste and smell, it often gets the bettas starving themselves to eat. It is also safe for the fish.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll try it. Anything about his fins?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Did you send me the picture? I pm'd you my email address earlier. 
Fin rot is caused by poor water quality, not stress, what is your water change schedule?


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

I sent it. Right now I was planning on 25% every week with a 100% once a month. I haven't had him a week yet. He has been in thus tank for 2 days


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Does your tank have a filter?
I'm guessing it's not cycled; are you going to cycle it?

If you cycle it you can do 25-50% once a week water changes to keep nitrates between 5-20 ppm.
If you don't cycle it, do once a week water changes- one week do a 50% change, the next week do a 100% change and alternate back and fourth.

BTW I did not receive the picture.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Is your tank cycled ? If not that will not be enough water changes. You need to do two 50 percent water changes per week and if you dont have a gravel vacuum you should get one, they dont cost much I think I paid like 6 dollars for mine and they are so worth every penny, one of the weekly water changes you should use the gravel vac to clean the gravel. 

As for his fins I will let Teeney help you with that since she has the picture...Good luck be sure and ask more questions of you need to.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay I got the picture this time! I figured I'd post it for others to see.
That is defenitely fin rot.  Poor baby. Heres the treatment advice for fin rot from the illness sticky: 

--Treatment: Conservative: Treat with Aquarium Salt at 1 tsp/gal. Increase water changes to 100% daily. Replace accurate amount of salt following water changes. Add Stress Coat to help repair tissue. If there is little to no improvement within the first 5 days, you can increase the salt dosage gradually to 2tsp/gal but do not continue any salt treatments past 10 days. 
--Medication: If Conservative treatment is ineffective use API Tetracycline, API Fungus Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR API Erythromycin. Also add Stress Coat to help regrowth. Continue until fins/tail stop receding and start showing some new growth.

The most important thing is to have SUPER clean water. Fin rot is caused by poor water quality so defenitely keep his water very very clean.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

Should I get a small tank to keep him in? I read conservative somewhere online, and they said use a small tank because it lets it treat better. 

Also is that what I should do is the conservative? That pic is from when I first put him into the tank, so he is looking a bit worse.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tn102 said:


> Should I get a small tank to keep him in? I read conservative somewhere online, and they said use a small tank because it lets it treat better.
> 
> Also is that what I should do is the conservative? That pic is from when I first put him into the tank, so he is looking a bit worse.


A small tank would be nice, as long as you can find a way to heat it. The reason small "hospital" tanks are preferred is because it is a lot easier to do daily water changes on small tanks than say, your 5 gallon tank, especially involving 100% changes.
How many watts is the heater you have?

I would just go with the treatment I listed above. His fin rot isnt as bad as some really awful cases others have dealt with- there are some bettas that have almost no fins left it gets that bad.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

The heater is 50 or 55 I do belive. Made for 5-15 gallons, it's the only one that is carried at walmart. Could I try floating a smaller tank in the big one until he is ready to go back in, where then I would change that tanks water as well?

And how do I do a 100% change exactly? As in where do I put him since there is no water?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tn102 said:


> The heater is 50 or 55 I do belive. Made for 5-15 gallons, it's the only one that is carried at walmart. Could I try floating a smaller tank in the big one until he is ready to go back in, where then I would change that tanks water as well?
> 
> And how do I do a 100% change exactly? As in where do I put him since there is no water?


I have used a 50 watt heater in a 2.5 gallon quarantine tank. But I only reccomend doing that if your heater is adjustable and has a thermostat.

Yes you could float a container in there.
I would probably have two containers- one for him to be in, then when you a do a 100% water change, just put the new water in the second container and use a net to put him in the second cup. Then all you need to do is change the cup's water.

Make sure your container will float and leave air holes and breathing room in the cup for him.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

No adjustment, but it has a preset of 78 +/- 2 degrees. Actually says its a 2-15 gallon. 

I just got out of work. Bought Jungle aquarium salt. I alsoi got a .7 gallon tank to quarentine him in, but will only fill it with .5 gallons to keep math simple.

Glad I didn't just throw him in tap water like the lady at the petstore said. Also decided finally on a name too. Viktor will be his name. He is such a trooper too. I'll get am updated pic up shortly.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is an updated photo, just taken a few minutes ago. Now that I am home I am reading some posts that my phone missed. This is the best picture I can take.

I don't know how to cycle the tank. I would like to, but as of right now it isn't a high priority. Right now I have a filter that is meant for a 1-3 gallon tank, but should have a Tetra Whisper In-Tank Power Filter PF-10i (Up to 10 Gallons) Monday, along with a proper hood for the tank, not a folding plastic/glass thing and a small LED light from his small tank.

He seems happy to see me, as he was swimming about when he saw me. When I walk away from the tank he doesn't swim so much. Poor guy, I wish I could have started his new life here better.

EDIT: also I need to clean the outside of the tank from all the fingerprints from handling it. would Windex be OK since it is the outside?


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't use windex.. Not anywhere near a fish tank. 

You can use a water/vinegar solution though. Sometimes just taking a paper towel can clean off the outside.

If you want an actual product to use then you can buy API Safe & Easy spray, Petco & PetSmart both have it, I love the stuff and use it all the time when cleaning the tanks both inside and out.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay c:
You can use water vinegar like said above, or you can spray the windex on to the paper towel and then wipe the glass.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

Got him into the quarentine tank with the salt in it. He is keeping his top fin up now, he started to after a few hours. How do I know when it's gone? And will his fins go back to normal?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tn102 said:


> Got him into the quarentine tank with the salt in it. He is keeping his top fin up now, he started to after a few hours. How do I know when it's gone? And will his fins go back to normal?


It is my understanding that the dark color will slowly just wash away. Keep in mind that salt treatment should not exceed 10 days even if it's not fully healed after the time period. I believe it will take longer but clean water and time will heal after that. The time it takes will vary on what they're treated with, how severe it is, etc. but I can't really tell you an exact time frame.

I looked it up and some others have found it takes only a few days to see new growth on the fins (it's clear on the edges) but I'm not sure how long it takes to fully heal.

I hope he heals up quickly!


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

He is looking much better. His tail fin is mostly healed, the dark color is now just a little bit of the tips. The top fin is getting better, it has like a strand hanging off still, but the color is going back to normal. The bottom is better too.

As for food he won't eat the flakes. It's like he doesn't even know I put them in there. He just keeps swimming around like I haven't feed him, then they all float to the bottom. When I give him the pellets he goes for them, but they seem to big and he can't eat them, and he ends up spitting them out. I haven't tried to add anything to the flakes yet, as I haven't been able to find it. 

I'm thinking I might have to cut short his treatment as I have to be away all day Saturday (not by choice) and will probably not be able to change his water. That means Friday morning I'll have to clean the entire big tank and add fresh water, and put him in it before I go to work at night. Should I add some salt and the stress coat to that when I do? I'm gonna see if i can hold out and be able to change his water, but it seems I am most likely not able to.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

No option to edit?

Anyways, I just gave him a little bit of the freeze dried bloodworms (2nd time since I got him), and he ate them. He did not spit them out. But from what I've read they are only suppose to be used as a treat. That correct?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

If he won't eat the pellets, you can crush them into super small pieces.

I would put him in the salt and stress coat for the day you're gone if you can change his water Friday night or Saturday morning and then clean it again Sunday morning. That should be okay 

Yes, freeze dries bloodworms are a treat and should only be fed at maximum 2 times a week.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

He is in worse condition than what I thought. His anal fin is pretty damaged (found a picture that has them labeled.
Also when I switchef him just this morning, he lost a pectoral fin :'( He still has the little nub where it should be, and when he moves the other one, the nub moves as well.
I'm a horrible fish keeper. He looks so happy when he sees me, and all I've done is hurt him. I think I'll take him back to the store, hopefully they can get him in better health and give them to someone who knows what they are doing. I don't want to give up, but I just would rather see him healthy then suffering like he is now.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nevermind about him loosing that fin. Seems he was hiding it? It literaly wasn't there just after I switched him, and he had the other moving. In the time it took me to post that, he either grew a new one, or just brought it out. Could it have gotten stuck on anything. I mean I watched him for a few minutes and it was gone.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Im sorry to hear that. but im going to bbe honest with you, the store will not take care of it, they will put him in a cold dirty cup until the fin rot kills him. i will try to message sakura8, shes good at illnesses and might be able to tell you anything else you could do. i will message her later, its hard for me to send pm using my phone


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

The store I got him from kept him with other fish. I'll keep trying a bit more to heal him up, as he does have that fin I though he completely lost. It scared me as I thought he was only getting worse. I really don't want to get rid of him, but i'd rather have him healthy and happy instead of being sick.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

If you DO want to get rid of him and you feel comfortable mailing fish, I can take any fish anyone wants to get rid of  First, I suggest you try to treat him, though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi tn102 and welcome to the forum. First, you are not a bad fishkeeper. You are on the forum, making every effort to learn and change your betta's habitat. A BAD fishkeeper would've just let the fish rot away and die without every doing anything. 

Secondly, the fin rot is most likely not your fault. You've only had him since Sunday so my guess is this rot of his was brewing well before you got him. So many of the bettas we get from the pet stores are already sick because of the terrible conditions they are kept in at the store. But the rot doesn't look too advanced so I think we can nip it. Teeney's already given you some great advice about using AQ salt to treat him. That should help a great deal. In addition, I believe she mentioned warm water? That will also help a lot. When a tropical fish like a betta is in water that is much colder than it is used to, its immune system becomes compromised and it is that much more susceptible to disease. Keeping the water at 78-80 F will help keep that immune system strong so he can fight off his infection.

Another thing you can do to help him is feed protein rich foods like frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. I understand he's been reluctant to eat which isn't surprising if he isn't feeling well. He may be more willing to eat frozen foods. All you can do is keep trying. Sometimes even healthy bettas will take a week or more to settle in and eat so this isn't uncommon.

I think you will do a fine job treating him. Believe me, if you returned him to the store he would only get worse and he might be purchased by someone who wouldn't even try to help him. You'll do just fine.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll try to get a picture of him soon. I'm gonna keep trying as he didn't loose that fin. I watched him today and he just keeps it next to his body, but still moves it, so it looks like it's missing. Any reason for this?

When I changed his water today I gave him some flakes just before I changed it. He still takes a bit into his mouth and spits is back out. Is this normal too? it's like he wants to eat, but then he tastes the flakes or pellets and just spits them back out.

Is there anything I can add to help repair the fins? the dorsal only has 1 little strand torn away, but the bottom fin looks pretty ragged.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like he may just be clamping a little with the fin. When he feels a bit better he'll probably spread it out more.

For his eating . . . my best advice is try a different food or a frozen food. Good pellet brands are Omega One Betta Buffet and New Life Spectrum Betta Formula. Again, it could take a week for him to feel like eating. 

I can't recall if she mentioned this but you can also use API Stress Coat in the water to help stimulate healing. A source of tannins, either from Indian Almond Leaf or naturally dried oak leaves, can also help.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

What does a bubble nest look like? They build those when they are happy, correct? there was about a 50-cent piece sized group of bubbles in there when I woke up this morning.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tn102 said:


> What does a bubble nest look like? They build those when they are happy, correct? there was about a 50-cent piece sized group of bubbles in there when I woke up this morning.


It sounds like you've got a bubble nest there! 
Bubble nest making is instinctive, it doesn't always mean they're happy.
Some bettas have been found in cups or even sick, making bubble nests.
I do personally believe that they're more likely to make them in a good environment, but there are exceptions.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

He is back in his tank, and looking a lot better, only a little red left on his bottom fin. I am going to need a baffle for the filter. He tried to swim along the top, and once he got to where it spills out, he wasn't swimming anymore. It's just where it spills though, the water around the edges of the tank is still. I have to install it on a long side of the tank because of the hood. I raised the water level up a bit for now until I can get a baffle. 

He ate some of the flakes yesterday, but wouldn't touch the pellets today.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

tn102 said:


> He is back in his tank, and looking a lot better, only a little red left on his bottom fin. I am going to need a baffle for the filter. He tried to swim along the top, and once he got to where it spills out, he wasn't swimming anymore. It's just where it spills though, the water around the edges of the tank is still. I have to install it on a long side of the tank because of the hood. I raised the water level up a bit for now until I can get a baffle.
> 
> He ate some of the flakes yesterday, but wouldn't touch the pellets today.


I'm glad to hear he's looking better!  
Have you read this on making a DIY baffle? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks. I tried to make it how it shows, but there is a few problems. I don't have a lid to tape it to, and the bottle I used is very flimsy. Right now it's just a temporary, but I have it parallel to the filter and had to poked a few holes in it. I'll have to get a stronger bottle that won't fold and keep shape a bit better to go over and around like that, since I have to go back to the hook. It works for right now though, I don't know how effective it will be, or if it is putting too much stress on the filter. The filter I have is a Tetra Whisper 10i in case anyone with the same filter has made a baffle for one, or knows how to.


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yea, I really must devise something better for a baffle. The filter was making a funny sound, so I took the one off and it instantly quieted down. Any ideas?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a tetra whisper filter also, and I baffled it with a water bottle. I got it to stay on by making a small slit in the back of the baffle and cutting a small hole into it so that it can be stuck on one of the suction cups, it works quite well and hasn't fallen off yet


----------



## tn102 (Sep 1, 2012)

Got the baffle to work, so I'm good there. However, he has been eating and such, but he has quit swimming. He has just been hanging out on the bottom, not moving at all. If I tap the glass, he starts to move for a bit, but then just goes back to floating. It's mostly towards the heater, but it is 76 on the opposite side of the heater, I even bought an extra thermometer to check. I noticed his back fin that was healing up pretty well (didn't have any damage at all) is now split.


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

Is his stomach bloated looking by any chance?


----------

